# Parkplätze in der Nähe des Flughafens



## Danielaa (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

in vier Wochen werde ich gemeinsam mit meinem Mann eine kleine Tour in die europäischen Länder machen. Wir werden etwa 3 Wochen auf der Reise sein. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem sicheren Parkplatz in der Nähe des Flughafens gemacht. Entscheiden konnten wir uns leider noch nicht, da wir nicht wirklich abschätzen können, ob man dem Unternehmen das Fahrzeug zweifellos anvertrauen kann.

Also falls ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr diese mit mir teilt.


----------



## benan2 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Daniela,

es ist natürlich nicht leicht ein Fahrzeug einfach mal irgendwo für drei Wochen abzustellen. Deshalb kann ich es verstehen dass es dir schwer fällt, unter sovielen Unternehmen die richtige Wahl zu treffen. Ich habe auch recht viel recherchiert, kurz bevor ich nach Thailand gepflogen bin und bin auf die Seite https://www.parkfuchs24.de/ zugestoßen. Hier hast du die Möglichkeit das Valet-Parking oder einen Shuttle-Service in Anspruch zu nehmen. Der Grund weshalb ich mich für dieses Unternehmen entschieden habe, war der videoüberwachte Parkplatz und dass immer ein Mitarbeiter in Anwesendheit ist. Das gab mir ein sicheres Gefühl während ich auf der Reise war.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (29. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mein Auto mal 3 Wochen bei www.parkhausplatzhirsch.de hingestellt. Die hatten Shuttle, alles ganz easy gewesen.


----------



## tomtomba (30. Juni 2017)

Rund um den Frankfurter Flughafen gibt es unzählige "Holiday Parkplätze" Die Webiste http://www.parken-und-fliegen.de vergleicht die alle miteinander...Woche ab 40.-€ Das sind alle professionelle Unternehmen, da braucht man/frau keine Angst um sein Auto zu haben. 
Was ich nicht machen würde, das Auto irgendwo in einem Gewergegebiet abstellen und mit den öffentlichen zum Flughafen fahren...

Schöne Reise....


----------

